# Awwwww



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I been keeping this inside long enough.... MY MOM IS CRAZY! I give you the reasons why....

Ok I know that I ran the cell phone bill up and stuff but she told me that she will tell me when that happens. Plus my dad informed me we had 15000 minutes nights and weekends so no big deal. In reality with had 5000. But anyway so my mom wasn't to harsh on me cause she just said it wasn't my fault completly. She did however had the nerve to yell at my dad and not call me to tell me which pissed me off cause my dad gets yelled at all the time. Then my room was messy then normal cause I didn't have time to clean it and she yelled at my dad for that. Never at me.... Well I go home last weekend... I forgot I had 2 extra pairs of clean shirts in my laundry. I normally have two laundry baskets... I fill one up just in case I don't have room to hang up all my cloths. No big deal right? Wrong... My mom started screaming like we actually committed a crime... And once again instead of yelling at me (I was not that far away I was in the basement and the door to the basement is right there) she yelled at my dad and stormed out of the house. Know my dad yells at me asked me why I had clean cloths with my dirty ones. I thought for a moment and told him I only had two at the latest and probably they were on the buttom... I forgot to pull them out. Know mind you I probably could do my own laundry but my mother told me not to spend the money in Philly and I can not us the washer at home... It is off limits to everyone... SO hey I follow my mom's orders. Anyway She stormed out of the house. Well she cooled off and instead of realizing her mistake tome.... She did with my dad.... She just told me to "change".... What does that mean??? Then we ended up watch House of Sand in Fog.

My mom is confussing. I never "changed" because she yells at me at random things that do not make sense. Then laughs that Iact like my father. First of all my father is not lazy. He works all week insept Sundays. He does work around the house and all this while my mom is sleeping. She works at a hosiptle but she doesn't work as much as she did and she tends to be more lazy then my dad. UGH! She has hamster and she only cleans their cages every two weeks and doesn't even play with them any more like she did before. She has become more lazy then I ever was and she is always tired. 

UGH! I can't believe this any more.. I hate going home. She yells at me for everything I do... SHe yells at me for having art supplies out when she does the same thing. First of all I leave it out in nice pills and out of the way. Still it doesn't matter... Then when I do do good it is like I don't exist. My dad even told me he understands. How the **** does he understand when he does the same thing half the time.... I never can talk or debate about any subject and when I do I get denfinsive... Why I am like that because of my parents.

They just don't see it and I tell them that and still they don't see it. They hurt me more by ignoring me and treating me like I am a four year old. I go to school and teachers tell me I am the most mature person in the class or I do good. My teachers recognize me more then my parents.

The only thing my mom sees is that I can be lazy sometimes... And that is it. 

My dad only sees that I don't try yet I do... .Sometimes he will see it but he doesn't say anything.

My brother hates my guts and says I am weird which is normal so I don't care about that.

I just feel like an outcast and I am.

I had to get that out! I just can't keep it in any more.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I speak for the rest of the board LPU in saying this is probably the LEAST COMPLEX matter you've laid out to us in the time we've known you. That is not to say I'm belittling the problem at all, it's just that the solution is fiendishly simple when it comes to the "other things" we've heard about, and you know what I'm talking about.

The answer: Don't go home for awhile until your parents call you and want to see you. This may take weeks, months even years sometime. I know it might be hard especially on holidays, but spend time doing something for yourself and try to forget the problems for awhile. Even if you go home for the holidays, make it a VERY SHORT VISIT. That way, you're not as apt to get in someone's hair, no matter if it's their fault or not. Eventually, if your folks feelings are sincere enough for you, they will come calling, but make the visits like the ones for the holidays, short and sweet.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well the problem is I am still tied to them. I work every other weekend in Jersey and I could get a job here problem is I can't really do that with school draging on my back and little time off I do have I spend to myself. I have to go home cause the apts. I live in get closed on Holidays... Plus they are paying for my college... Even though they are loans my mom has it under her name I am stuck with them regardless. Though I will warn them about me never coming home again if I get yelled out for random things. It isn't so bad. I mean I can get away with so much it is just the little things they do. All I really want is them is to say "Hey that is a good piece of work"... Though my mom got better when I showed her my character design work. Well tell you the truth this is the first time in a long time she fliped out on little things. When I was younger it was worse and she thought it would be ok if she takes us out every Friday to buy us new toys. So I know she knows that she goes to far but it is a matter of her admitting it.

My dad I believe talked to her for a long time. So I think it will be fine know. I mean she is a great person she does needs to figure out what she is doing wrong and she knows it too she just doesn't admitt it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds like you have it figured out for yourself. Nothing left for me to do. My work here is done.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I pretty much can figure things out when I type it out and rant on sites lol... That is how I work at times. I like hear other people's opinions too so it works out both ways.


----------

